# My new coop



## diontree (Jun 16, 2013)

I hop the pictures are attached. It took me a few weekends but I am pumped on the outcome.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## diontree (Jun 16, 2013)

I put hinges on the roost and there is a door on the run side. If you open the door you can push the roost up with a 2x4 a prop it out of the way so you can clean the entire floor as one flat surface. I also made the chicken door so you can open or close it from outside the run. The coop gets closed at night so they are safe.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Very nice! I built mine a month ago, and now I want to remodel, lol! I think they need an addition (I'm trying to sneak so eggs in the bator) sssh don't tell my hubby


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks good!


----------

